# Need Help in Builing a Photography Portfolio Website.



## timarp000 (Sep 24, 2013)

All my friends and a couple of my teachers told me to build a website for my photography... I have found a free site builder and this is what i came up with
PVR-Photography. - Photography

The Website is very simple. Where can I improve it on? What site builder would be better?


----------



## ryanchriscarroll (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi timarp000, it depends what your business needs are. If you take your photography business seriously and are planning to grow it, I would suggest creating a website that is highly customizable for your needs. Great website building platforms include WordPress.org, Wix, Squarespace. I build websites for photographers and IMHO, WordPress.org offers the most flexibility as there are many beautiful themes and plugins available. I'd also suggest to brand your services with your own domain name and logo.

But if you're just doing this for casual fun with no intention to really grow your photography business, you'd be fine using a free blog service like WordPress.com, Blogger, or Weebly.


----------



## WebLuke (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Tim, your site looks good. I love the minimalistic style of it. The slideshow is great, colours are great, photos are great, simple navigation is great.

One thing I would say is it feels like the header is quite large - I don't know if it needs to be that large. Works well on a large monitor but on smaller monitors it may not be so great.

If you were advancing your website you might look at a website builder/shopping cart type program like Photography Orders Photography Shopping Cart Script, Online Photo Proofing Software for photographers, Photo Shelter, Zenfolio, Smugmug, etc.


----------



## texkam (Oct 1, 2013)

nobody, but perhaps a few of us here, really care what gear you own. Unless you have something very appealing to a potential client, like a studio large enough to shoot a truck in, I'd leave it out.


----------



## merk102 (Oct 17, 2013)

On your home page, I would try and slow down the rate at which the pictures change in your slider. It's going by much to quick. Yes there is a pause option there, but most wont take the time to click on it. I'd have a 5-6 second delay between pictures rather than 2-3 seconds at which it's currently set. I would also try and create a gallery so that people can see the bulk of your work in one place.


----------

